# NMRA show at Noblesville, Indiana-Jan 29 2017



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

While not a whole bunch of large scale for sale( you never know what will show up though ), the live steam group lead by Jim Sanders (Wee Bee Loco Works) will be steaming on his portable layout at the show. Others are welcome to come raise steam. Show is open 10am till 4pm on the 29th of this month. Mike


----------

